# Rock ID - Aquarium Safe?



## GotTanked (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought these rocks at my LFS. The store owner told me they wouldn't change my pH, however when I was cleaning them the white parts of the rock were flaking/crumbling off. This was when I was scrubbing it with the abrasive part of a sponge.

I really like these rocks and I was wondering if they were safe to put in. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

i read somewhere (probably in the library section here) that if the rocks you choose flake or crumble when you clean them that its not a good idea to use them in your tank.if my memory serves me right it is more for the mess that it makes in your tank and the possibility of clogging filters than anything else.hth


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

They look perfectly safe to me. The white stuff looks like some sort of quartz - I am a chemist, not a geologist  It should be perfectly fine in a tank.

The comment about flaking was probably directed at shale, which looks cool but will completely disintegrate into mud when it hits water, but the whole rock will be flaky, not just little bits flaking off. These rocks do not look like shale at all.

Nice looking rocks. I think you will like them :thumb:


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

You could put a small amount of vinegar on them... if they fizz slightly after 10-20 seconds then they are not suitable.... If not then they should be fine! :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Danzx6r said:


> You could put a small amount of vinegar on them... if they fizz slightly after 10-20 seconds then they are not suitable.... If not then they should be fine! :thumb:


OK, here is the article you should read. I won't repeat the whole explanation here (it is in the article), but the vinegar test is *not* suitable to determine whether or not a rock is suitable for use in a fish tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

quartz is too hard to get scraped off by any houshold abbrassive, are they kind of waxy feeling? or fibrous?


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

*Fmueller* is correct... after reading the article, I correct mysefl! An outdated method!
Good luck working it out... if in doubt keep it out :thumb:

Dan


----------

